# TV series recommendations?



## serverian (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd like to get some TV series recommendations from the people who say Breaking Bad was the best show ever made. Any good series?


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 5, 2014)

some of my favs


Banshee
Justified
Persons of Interest
Suits
The Following
Walking Dead
Vikings


----------



## Taronyu (Apr 5, 2014)

I like The Walking Dead and Arrow. Also I can recommend Dexter if you are into it.


Send from my Galaxy S3


----------



## NickM (Apr 5, 2014)

It's a short series (only 3 seasons and a movie), but Veronica Mars is probably the best TV series I've ever watched.  Granted, I haven't watched too many series from start to finish (yet), but the 91,585 people who donated to the tune of over 5.7 million dollars for the movie can't be wrong, can they?


----------



## George_Fusioned (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's what I watch (*not* in order of preference)


The Mentalist
The Blacklist
Game of Thrones
House of Cards
White Collar
Person of Interest
Suits
The Big Bang Theory
The Following
Modern Family
and recently, True Detective


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't forget Prison Break!!!

Also just like what @eva2000 said, JUSTIFIED!!!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 5, 2014)

I saw this thread in the "Recent Topics" side bar, and I clicked on it thinking "Breaking Bad". Too bad it is the only TV series I've ever watched so I can't think of anything else.


----------



## abyssis (Apr 5, 2014)

List of my favorites:

Breaking Bad - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/

Dexter - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0773262/

Game of Thrones - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0944947/

Homeland - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1796960/

House of Cards - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1856010/

Masters of Sex - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2137109/

Suits - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1632701/

True Detective - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2356777/

Arrow - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2193021/

Ray Donovan - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2249007/

The Blacklist - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2741602/

The Mentalist - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1196946/

The Walking Dead - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1520211/

White Collar - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1358522/


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Apr 5, 2014)

-The Walking Dead

-The Sopranos

-Homeland


----------



## hellogoodbye (Apr 5, 2014)

Personally I've been enjoying Suits and Hannibal as of late.


----------



## Punjabi (Apr 5, 2014)

Justified
House of Cards
Sherlock
The Wire
The Sopranos
The Newsroom
Homeland
Dexter
Ray Donovan
Suits
Utopia
Peaky Blinders
Band of Brothers

Comedy series:


Friends
Arrested Development (4th season was garbage though)
Shameless

*Not in any particular order

Haven't started watching True Detective yet, but heard it's quite good.


----------



## switsys (Apr 5, 2014)

NickM said:


> Veronica Mars
> 
> the 91,585 people who donated to the tune of over 5.7 million dollars for the movie can't be wrong, can they?


Yes they can.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Apr 5, 2014)

Suits <3

The Walking Dead <3

NCIS Los Angeles <3


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 5, 2014)

The Walking Dead

Arrow

Suits

Game of Thrones

HIMYM

Veronica Mars

Band of Brothers

Sherlock

Homeland

Persons of Interest

The Following 

and lots more


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Bang Theory

Two and half men

Sirens - Watched a couple episodes it's been pretty funny

NCIS & NCIS LA

Suits

White Collar 

Modern Family

Family Guy


----------



## Patrick (Apr 5, 2014)

Law & Order UK (I presume US original is just as good too), Line Of Duty, The Big Bang Theory, Modern Family


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Apr 5, 2014)

True Detective is great.


----------



## javaj (Apr 5, 2014)

A lot of poeple had already listed these too, but here is a few others...


Lost
Mad Men
Breaking Bad
Big Bang Theory
Walking Dead
Vikings
Family Guy
The Americans
Lilyhammer

 Lost is a classic once you get into it. Vikings is now a favorite too, hate waiting between episodes...


----------



## raj (Apr 5, 2014)

House of cards!


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 6, 2014)

I  loved Breaking Bad.

I highly recommend the following:

1) Fringe  - Favorite

2) Lost -      Favorite 

2.5) Heroes - Start cheesy but turn into epic adventure.

3) Walking Dead - Season 1 and 2 , amazing

4) Continuum - Possibilities

5) Alphas 

6) Arrow  - Sometimes get cheesy, but is a good show, specially if you love DC stuff.

7) Tomorrow People - Love this one.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Apr 6, 2014)

Prison break
Lost

Fringe

Numb3rs

Breaking bad
Dexter

Arrow

The blacklist

Big bang theory


----------



## stim (Apr 7, 2014)

I've recently enjoyed:

The Bridge (The Swedish/Danish version)

Deadwood

Party Down


----------



## Magiobiwan (Apr 7, 2014)

My favorites (in no particular order):


*Southland-* Pure awesome.
*Star Trek: TNG-* Also pure awesome.
*Star Trek: DS9-* More pure awesome.
*Star Trek: Voyager-* Pretty good.
*Star Trek: Enterprise-* Not really all that bad.
*Bones-* Realism issues aside, it's an interesting show.
*Numb3rs-* Ignoring the technical MANGLING, again not a bad show.


----------



## leto12 (Apr 7, 2014)

1) Game of thrones

2) the blacklist

3) Person of interest

4) Arrow

5) True detective


----------

